# Game Thread: 4.19.05 Wizards @ Nets



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>45 - 35</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>40 - 40</center></td></tr></table>

7:30 PM on CSN

Washington leads season series 3 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">22.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>24.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>5.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>4.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>36.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## afireinside

I have a feeling we will lose this one.


----------



## f22egl

Same, especially after witnessing how they destroyed Philly. It will be important for the Wizards to start well, not have that many turnovers, and hope Carter cools down.


----------



## adarsh1

I think we win in a blowout but that's just me


----------



## MJG

You want to say this one means a lot to us, but no matter what, it means so much more for them. Thanks to the games yesterday, New Jersey now controls its own destiny -- if they win out (vs. us, Boston), there is nothing Cleveland can do to knock them out. Yea, if we win one more game than Chicago (vs. New York, Indiana), we get home court, but that's not on the same level in my opinion.

We really need to come out prepared in this one, or else we could see ourselves shellacked. Perhaps this recent winning streak hasn't boosted my confidence quite as much as I hoped, because I predict that is what will happen. Nets jump out to a large first quarter lead, we make a few okay comebacks here or there that never quite totally erase the defecit, we lose by around ten points.


----------



## ZonkerBL

Wiz jump out to a big twenty point lead, then go cold and are losing by 13 going into the fourth quarter. Gilbert single handedly brings indifferent Wiz to within 5 with about two minutes to go, then runs out of gas, scoring 48 points. Press accuse him of not sharing the ball after the game.

Well, that's what happens if Antawn were still injured, if Antawn can contribute we should win. Also Juan might get hot off the bench.


----------



## finnspidey

I think its very important to us , we dont want New Jersey in the playoffs and we have an oppurtunity to prevent it from happening tomorrow. I also wanna see how the defense holds up against these guys.


----------



## f22egl

If New Jersey will eliminates the Heat in the 1st round, the Wizards would take it. Still, it is Eddie Jordan against his former team and it might be close, well closer than the 76ers and Net game anyways. The Wizards will still be motivated to play well against the Nets since they want to be regarded as an elite team. Basically, the Wizards backcourt needs to outplay the Nets backcourt. This doesn't mean only points, but rebounds, assists, and most importantly defense.


----------



## MJG

finnspidey said:


> I think its very important to us , we dont want New Jersey in the playoffs and we have an oppurtunity to prevent it from happening tomorrow. I also wanna see how the defense holds up against these guys.


 I'd personally much rather have the Nets in the playoffs than the Cavs. Odds are neither could beat Miami, but I would say the Nets as the more likely team to be able to pull off the round one upset. Whatever can increase our odds (even if only ever so slightly) of not having to see Miami should we advance, well I'm all for it.


----------



## jazzy1

Well we got the 5th spot locked up based on the Pacers losing tonight. We still got a shot at 4 if the Pacers beat the Bulls in their season finale. 

I'm not sure we need the 4th spot to beat the Bulls because we're both 2 inexperienced teams and the series to me will be unpredictable. We're as likely to win on their homecourt as they are ours. 

It would be nice to have nonetheless. 

The logic in that the Nets could beat the Heat in rd 1 is probably more accurate in that they have the best chance but its still not likely at all.

To me thats looking way to far ahead when I'm not sure or real confident we can beat the Bulls. So 1st things 1st as far as I'm concerned. 

As for this game motivation is there for both teams. We've won 4 straight but haven't played well in either victory. I think we play well in this one. And get a narrow win. 

Confidence is coming back for us from an offensive perspective.


----------



## eYeKey

As long as we take care of business with these last two games, they should get the 4th seed. Indiana is reeling with New Jersey on their backs. They will probably need to beat Chicago just to get into the playoffs. This is something the Pacers should accomplish IMO since it will be a home game for them.

Wizards 113 Nets 107


----------



## ZonkerBL

If we want to win... Kwame Brown DNP Coach's Decision. Or just explain to him he's in there to play defense and run, to dunk the ball when someone dishes it to you and you're wide open, you can take jumpshots from the elbow, but you're not getting the ball in the post. You're just not.

I hate to be so down on KB, but he's shown me he's not capable of correcting his deficiencies and we can't afford the the guaranteed 3 turnovers he'll get you if you give him the ball.

I still haven't figured out why it's so easy to shoot jump shots over the Zard's defense. Nothing wrong with the defense, just the rotations have to be a step quicker. I think they're reacting to where the ball is rather than anticipating where it's going. Could be because everybody's so young, although Antawn is no spring chicken.


----------



## One on One

We gotta get this win...take care of business and we should get homecourt. The Sixers should beat Atlanta tonight, which means the Pacers will need a win against Chicago to avoid dropping to 7th and facing the Pistons in the first round. This is the key game for us...we can win this game if we come our urgent....must contain VC.


----------



## MJG

Takes all of eight minutes for us to be down 23-9, pretty much what I was predicting. Let's just hope that's all I was right about.


----------



## One on One

We don't have a freaking clue about playoff level basketball.


----------



## afireinside

aftermath said:


> I have a feeling we will lose this one.


I hate when I'm right. 

:banghead:


----------



## One on One

How is it that Kwame seems to be the only guy who recognizes this is a big game?


----------



## One on One

Kwame!! Do this every night! Why oh why must you be so inconsistent?


----------



## MJG

Twelve minutes after my last post, they've managed to up the lead another ten points. Good job team.


----------



## jazzy1

Wow Jkidd is killing Gilbert. He has taken Gilbert out to the woodshed. This is embarrassing to let Kidd do this. Gotta switch Hughes on him. He's using his height to shoot right over him. On offense Gilbert looks locked up he can't penetrate nor hit shots. I'm mystified about whats going on on offense we're usually much better than this. Hughes got going late but we gotta get a big half outta Gilbert. 

He's gotta attack Kidd even if he forces some shots. Right now Kidd feels to good about his game. 

I swear and this is why I blame EJ sometimes we come out totally uprepared I just can't understand it. 

We weren't ready to play at all. We haven't realized that Kidd is coming out looking to score. 

But I expect us to make a run in the 2nd half. We're better than this . 

I expect the game to be tight near the end. 

*I swear every time I predict a win in these threads pregame we lose.*


----------



## afireinside

*First half notes:*

Team needs to TRUST the offense. All we are doing is iso'ing Hughes and letting him create something from nothing
Kwame really needs to stop shooting from outside. His shot is decent and that's being kind. His speed could MURDER almost any PF in this league. He also needs to start trying on rebounds. He doesn't seem to find them important
We have officially passed the Suns as the worst defensive team in the league
GUARD THE FRICKIN' THREE POINT LINE MY GOD
Kidd can't drive that well so when guarding him get in his face and make him pass away since he's hot
Arenas needs to try a lot harder. He needs to drive more. He didn't drive once in first half so he has 1 point

Hard to stop these Nets right now. They are fearless AND hot. Hard to counter that. Still, this showing is definatly one of the Wizards worst this season.

uke:


----------



## f22egl

Only down by 28


----------



## f22egl

Who is guarding Arenas and who is guarding Hughes?


----------



## f22egl

jazzy1 said:


> Wow Jkidd is killing Gilbert. He has taken Gilbert out to the woodshed. This is embarrassing to let Kidd do this. Gotta switch Hughes on him. He's using his height to shoot right over him. On offense Gilbert looks locked up he can't penetrate nor hit shots. I'm mystified about whats going on on offense we're usually much better than this. Hughes got going late but we gotta get a big half outta Gilbert.
> 
> He's gotta attack Kidd even if he forces some shots. Right now Kidd feels to good about his game.
> 
> I swear and this is why I blame EJ sometimes we come out totally uprepared I just can't understand it.
> 
> We weren't ready to play at all. We haven't realized that Kidd is coming out looking to score.
> 
> But I expect us to make a run in the 2nd half. We're better than this .
> 
> I expect the game to be tight near the end.
> 
> *I swear every time I predict a win in these threads pregame we lose.*


 This is what Jason Kidd was doing to Iverson on Sunday. The 76ers attempted to put Iguodala on Kidd, and Carter as a result went on to score more than 40 points. Arenas needs to pick up his defense. This will be an even worse matchup next year when they get Jefferson back.


----------



## Coatesvillain

One on One said:


> How is it that Kwame seems to be the only guy who recognizes this is a big game?


Yeah, I noticed that when I was watching earlier, he was really playing with fire. It's a shame because this is still an important game, the Wiz look like they are playing for lottery balls out there.


----------



## f22egl

At least Kwame and Etan are making some buckets, now it's an 18 point game. Hopefully, the Wizards will get them involved more now, especially Kwame. They definetely need some low post presence in the playoffs anyways.


----------



## Coatesvillain

For a team that's statistically 29th in the league rebounding, the Nets do a good job of cleaning the boards.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

I can't BELIEVE this. Of course I'm not watching... I don't have access. But what's going on anyway? Lack of effort on our part, or is it just that the Nets are playing like an unbelievable game because they want to make the playoffs?

Hopefully the Bulls will lose tonight too.


----------



## jazzy1

Game was lost in the 1st quarter the 1st 5 minutes since that point we've played better just weren't prepared to play early


----------



## One on One

Piston-PiercePower said:


> I can't BELIEVE this. Of course I'm not watching... I don't have access. But what's going on anyway? Lack of effort on our part, or is it just that the Nets are playing like an unbelievable game because they want to make the playoffs?
> 
> Hopefully the Bulls will lose tonight too.


Our effort was bad early and Gilbert wasn't looking to score at all. It's great he's trying to get everyone involved, but sometimes he goes too far. Also, the Nets came out blazing hot and we weren't guarding the perimeter at all.


----------



## Coatesvillain

jazzy1 said:


> Game was lost in the 1st quarter the 1st 5 minutes since that point we've played better just weren't prepared to play early


It almost feels like I watched this same exact game on Sunday, when they scorched the Sixers. Blake cuts it to 12 with the two FTs from the line, eerily around the same time the Sixers cut the lead on Sunday.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I've always liked Steve Blake, and it looks like he's helping the Wiz come back in this one. That was a nice drive and dish to Etan. Come on Wizards!


----------



## f22egl

10 point game?


----------



## One on One

We gotta get the starters back in....subs get you back in it, but starters gotta be the ones to get over the hump.


----------



## Coatesvillain

That was a nice move by Kwame, if he can play like this over the course of a series (and the rest of the team plays like anything) I think the Wizards could beat the Bulls.

Ah good, Zoran only hit one of two.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Why did Etan hesistate right there? I haven't watched too many Wizards games this year, but I'm positive he's capable of hitting that short baseline jumper.


----------



## jazzy1

Kwame and Etan leading this comeback. Problem with our team is trust on both ends. The comeback has occured because we started sharing the ball and getting some buckets inside. If the starters would just share alittle more we'll be fine.

Arenas and Hughes outscored 55-18 by Kidd/VC which was why we're losing.


----------



## One on One

What the heck is Eddie Jordan doing trying to send a message to our starters in a game of this magnitude???


----------



## jazzy1

Damn Juan and Blake could have really made this thing interesting had they gotten those jumpers down.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ah, that's the deal sealer there.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Well there is some good news, the Bulls are still losing to the Knicks right now 47-38.

Where's the foul?! Kwame gets shoved in the back when he's going for the ball.


----------



## finnspidey

Kidd is just doing whatever he wants


----------



## One on One

finnspidey said:


> Kidd is just doing whatever he wants


Most NBA players do when Steve Blake is guarding you.


----------



## MJG

Hey, pretty close to what I predicted. Nets jump to a big early lead, we make a comeback attempt, we fall short and lose by a decent amount. Not that I'm especially stoked about being right though ...


----------



## jazzy1

Nets escaped. Nice rally though. The last unit showed what we always need to do which is move the ball. Got alot of bad bounces late. 

Gave the game away early. 

*Anyone got any ideas about who the Skins are looking at at 25 I know its off topic. *


----------



## finnspidey

I can't wait for Sunday it's gonna be like Christmas & Prom Night rolled into one.


----------



## One on One

jazzy1 said:


> Nets escaped. Nice rally though. The last unit showed what we always need to do which is move the ball. Got alot of bad bounces late.
> 
> Gave the game away early.
> 
> *Anyone got any ideas about who the Skins are looking at at 25 I know its off topic. *


Why'd the skins give up 3 picks for a late first round pick? Makes no sense to me, but I don't follow draft-week moves so I dunno...


----------



## afireinside

Only good thing I can see out of this is that going into the Bulls series with our bench isn't as scary as I thought it was. They singlehandedly brought us back into that game. It's too bad they don't have the clutch factor though. Kwame looks so good when he actually posts up and does a move.


----------



## f22egl

Well game over, 109-101; The bench made the game a lot closer than it actually was. The Wizards did not show up for this game much like the 76ers did on Sunday. This whole team needs to take care of the ball, especially Hughes and Arenas who had 9 turnovers. The defense needs to pick up, especially from Arenas/ Jason Kidd should never have that many points. And Kwame definetely needs to get more shots from here on out.


----------



## finnspidey

One on One said:


> Why'd the skins give up 3 picks for a late first round pick? Makes no sense to me, but I don't follow draft-week moves so I dunno...


It is the only way we can get Pac-Man & Clayton.


----------



## jazzy1

One on One said:


> Why'd the skins give up 3 picks for a late first round pick? Makes no sense to me, but I don't follow draft-week moves so I dunno...


I have no idea why we'd give up a 1 next season for a 25th pick this season we also gave up our 3rd this season. 

I think we like either Mark Clayton or I'm thinking Matt Jones with the 25th. 

Clayton might be gone by then though.


----------



## jazzy1

finnspidey said:


> It is the only way we can get Pac-Man & Clayton.


I was thinking Clayton myself.


----------



## jazzy1

As for this bball game. Kwame played well. He was active and into it. He was real aggressive and confident. When he's active and confident he makes us a better team. Coach has to call more plays for Kwame and not pull him out if he misses a couple shots. Kwame just needs to get over agressive. make mistakes out of aggression not passiveness.


----------



## byrondarnell66

It was a blowout reguardless of the final score. No effort at all by Arenas, Kidd scooled him plain and simple, bad defense as allways we won't win a game in the playoffs playing like this. The only positive i took from this game was the play from Kwame.


----------



## finnspidey

Should we worry now that Funderburke on the Baby Bulls.


----------



## f22egl

Well the redskins will probably take a de, cb, or wide receiver. 

At number 9 the could take
At wide reciver- clayton and mike williams
CB- Antrel Rolle, Pac Man Jones, Derrick Johnson
DE- Shawn Merriman, Derrick Johnson

With their 2nd pick
DE- DeMarcus Ware, Erasmus James, Carlos Rogers
TE- Heath Miller
C- David Baas

I hope they trade down their number 9 and get a pick next year because I don't think a number 25 pick was worth all that.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Only positive from this game was the bench. The starters came out passive and with no urgency. Arenas came out like it was a scrimmage and Kidd just took him to school. Don't see how you can't be motivated for a game like this but we came out expecting to lose.

Its tough to say where we're at heading into the playoffs. I think Arenas and Hughes have gotten over cocky, thinking they can beat anybody or turn it on any time they want. That won't work in the playoffs.

If Kwame could just give us consistent play, we'd be dangerous. He did great stuff in the 2nd half, but we need good play from him when it matters. 

Eddie Jordan must be saying the wrong stuff to these guys cause while other teams are coming out ready and motivated we seem to just be really passive and flat. Hope we have a good showing tommorrow.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Only positive from this game was the bench. The starters came out passive and with no urgency. Arenas came out like it was a scrimmage and Kidd just took him to school. Don't see how you can't be motivated for a game like this but we came out expecting to lose.
> 
> Its tough to say where we're at heading into the playoffs. I think Arenas and Hughes have gotten over cocky, thinking they can beat anybody or turn it on any time they want. That won't work in the playoffs.
> 
> If Kwame could just give us consistent play, we'd be dangerous. He did great stuff in the 2nd half, but we need good play from him when it matters.
> 
> Eddie Jordan must be saying the wrong stuff to these guys cause while other teams are coming out ready and motivated we seem to just be really passive and flat. Hope we have a good showing tommorrow.



I agree Hughes and Arenas play so cocky, tonight they just seemed to come out waay to lax because I think they thought they were gonna eventually turn it on.

I think Peeler should get 1st guard off the bench run. His defense on Carter late was impressive he just compete's harder and is very tough as Phil Chenier noted. 

If he plays our perimeter defense will tighten and I think our bench will be better. 

I hate to say it but I think we miss Hayes's ability to have good shooting games off the bench. 

I also agree if Kwame plays like he did tonight we can be real dangerous. The Bulls are a team in the playoffs that Kwame should play well against. 

He can score over Harrington and Chandler in the post if he's focused and ready. Which is his problem. He doesn't always seem as focused and EJ gets alittle quick with the Kwame trigger also. We're gonna need him to beat the Bulls in the playoffs.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Well the Bulls won and now they have homecourt. 

It will be tough to win in Chicago, we are probably the underdogs.


----------



## afireinside

Shanghai Kid said:


> Well the Bulls won and now they have homecourt.
> 
> It will be tough to win in Chicago, we are probably the underdogs.


I don't see us being underdogs when they have 2 of their best players out.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Doesn't matter if they have two players out, we are bad on the road and we will be the underdogs.


----------



## f22egl

Maybe Gilbert shouldn't pass the ball, well when he's in the air anyways. 

Quote from the washington post
"Arenas was attempting to be a set-up man instead of a scorer, but whenever he jumped to pass, his teammates thought he was going to shoot and turned their heads as he threw away the ball. "I told them, 'I'm trying to get you the ball.' They said they ain't used to it," said Arenas, who committed five of the Wizards' 16 turnovers."


----------



## ZonkerBL

f22egl said:


> Maybe Gilbert shouldn't pass the ball, well when he's in the air anyways.
> 
> Quote from the washington post
> "Arenas was attempting to be a set-up man instead of a scorer, but whenever he jumped to pass, his teammates thought he was going to shoot and turned their heads as he threw away the ball. "I told them, 'I'm trying to get you the ball.' They said they ain't used to it," said Arenas, who committed five of the Wizards' 16 turnovers."


Darnit! You beat me to it!!!! I was going to be much more sarcastic.

In the same article Kwame talks about how all the booing of the home crowd takes him out of his game. Course if he didn't turn the ball over 50% of the time there'd be nothing to boo, right? Maybe if he did some layup drills with a medicine ball it would help his hand strength, or at least get him used to holding onto the ball tightly.

Feh, I bet he's doing it already and it doesn't help.


----------



## ZonkerBL

aftermath said:


> I don't see us being underdogs when they have 2 of their best players out.


Well, we're underdogs because we don't play defense and Chicago does.

Bulls in six.


----------

